# Flying the flag for City victory (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A Royal Navy support ship will fly the Welsh flag in Portsmouth if Cardiff City win the FA Cup.

More from BBC News...


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Cymru am byth (Thumb) 

AB


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Should be a good enough reason for a Courts Marshall. Get on with the job the taxpayer is funding you for.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I think most Royal Navy ships will have a Pompey flag handy if we win?!. Certainly Ark Royal who hosted the team the other day with some of her crew parading at Wembley today with the Portsmouth team. Nothing wrong with the Welsh flag however, we are after all a British Navy.

David


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

David Good Morning Good Luck today for Pompey and then your chase for the IOTS.

Paul


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Paul, just hope it don't go to penalties as I am flying out this evening. Will certainly be flying the flag if we win!. 

David


----------

